# Gas Dryer located Next to Stove top?



## Nakturnal (Mar 1, 2021)

I want to install a stacking Washer& Gas Dryer combo in my unit and the only space available is the 30 inches right next to a single unit stove top range/oven (also Gas). CMC 908.2 calls out clearances but nothing about location: 

*908.2.1 Clearance*
The installation of clothes dryers shall comply with the following requirements:

Listed Type 1 clothes dryers shall be installed with a clearance of not less than 6 inches (152 mm) from adjacent combustible material. Clothes dryers listed for installation at reduced clearances shall be installed in accordance with their listing and the manufacturer's installation instructions. Type 1 clothes dryers installed in closets shall be listed for such installation.
*The installation instructions on the Washer/Dryer state: *
This washer/dryer has been tested for spacing of 0" (0 mm) clearance at the sides and back. Recommended spacing should be considered for the following reasons:
- Additional spacing should be considered for ease of installation and servicing. 
- Additional clearances might be required for wall, door, and floor moldings.
- Additional spacing on all sides of the washer/dryer is recommended to reduce noise transfer.
- For closet installation, with a door, minimum ventilation openings in the top and bottom of the door are required. Louvered doors with equivalent ventilation openings are acceptable.
*NOTE:* For gas models, no other fuel-burning appliance can be installed in the same closet as the washer/dryer.

*My question(s):* Can I install this Washer Dryer literally right next to a gas oven? If not, can I create a tight closet with a louvered or vented door and install the washer/dryer in that closet? Why cant a gas dryer be near another gas burning appliance, and what if any, are the minimum distances to install both of these appliances next to each other?


----------



## cda (Mar 1, 2021)

Welcome 

a non code reply

I am thinking you are good to go

“””in the same closet as the washer/dryer.””””

Maybe because of the fresh air needed?


----------



## cda (Mar 1, 2021)

Plus possible heat output from them


----------



## fatboy (Mar 2, 2021)

In my minds eye I am having trouble seeing a washer/dryer sitting immediately adjacent to a oven, but hey, to each his own. 

Manufacturers spec are going to drive the location in this application.


----------



## e hilton (Mar 2, 2021)

The oven is non-combustible.  If it wasn’t, it would be a one-time use appliance.


----------



## north star (Mar 2, 2021)

*# ~ #*

*Lint from the drying process might be an issue on*
*the gas supply ports on the oven.*

*# ~ #*


----------



## ADAguy (Mar 29, 2021)

north star said:


> *# ~ #*
> 
> *Lint from the drying process might be an issue on*
> *the gas supply ports on the oven.*
> ...


Forget to clean lint trap, oven runs for extended period, heat transfers to lint and/ or clothing left in dryer  and spontaneously combusts (or not)?


----------



## north star (Mar 30, 2021)

*@ ~ @*

*ADAguy,*
*
I was thinking more along the lines of the
lint clogging the gas pilot ports, and creating
an ongoing maintenance issue, but Yes, ...the
lint "could" congregate in areas in sufficient
amounts to have combustion.

IMO, having a Dryer right next to a gas oven
just wreaks havoc all the way around in the*
*Kitchen Feng Shui.*

*@ ~ @*


----------



## ICE (Mar 30, 2021)

The reason to not have a clothes dryer in the same closet with another fuel burning appliances has to do with the fuel fired appliance not getting enough air or overwhelming the vent.


----------



## steveray (Mar 31, 2021)

If you put your mittens in the oven is it a dryer?


----------

